# Cottage Cheese and Flax Oil?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know anything about cottage cheese. I started giving Brooks Flax Seed Oil when he was a puppy. Later I switched to Fish Oil (both have the Omega 3 I wanted for him).


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

I was told that grinding up flax seed and sprinkling it on there food is good for them as well.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't give flax seed oil but I do use cottage cheese and yogurt from time to time.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Gilmour gets Yogurt with breakfast, and Cottage Cheese with lunch because his breeder said so  She's a pretty smart lady so I do as I'm told


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Salmon oil, fish oil and flaxseed oil can all be good sources of omega 3s. Many people give 1000 mg per day as a maintenance dose for healthy dogs. Greater amounts are recommended for dogs with cancer. Some people believe that the amount of omega 3s added to some dog food formulas doesn't do a lot of good after undergoing the high heat cooking process. 

I believe the cottage cheese is sometimes suggested for cancer dogs, because its protein structure helps the omega 3 in the flax seed oil get absorbed better. I haven't heard about using cottage cheese as a routine supplement for healthy dogs. But many people feed a couple tablespoons of plain organic yogurt on a daily basis to dogs for its probiotic benefits.

All that said, IMO a young healthy puppy doesn't need these supplements. I would wait until it's about 7 months old before adding anything. Adding cottage cheese or yogurt can significantly increase the daily calcium levels which some people feel is not good in puppies until they can begin excreting excess calcium on their own - which I think begins at around 6 months and continues to improve.


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. That's great advice to hold off on the cottage cheese till he's older. He's only 4 months now and I didn't even think about that but it definitely make sense.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

MyBentley said:


> But many people feed a couple tablespoons of plain organic yogurt on a daily basis to dogs for its probiotic benefits.


Some cottage cheeses are now incorporating prebiotics & probiotics as well now. Definitely think it is wise to hold off on calcium containing supplements until the pup is a bit older.


----------

